# Couple Exotics



## Jdsixtyone (May 1, 2013)

Haven't posted for awhile so I thought I would. Today I managed to get some time off training and popped into a local pet shop. I have to say some of the animals they have here are pretty cool and I thought I would share a few photos with you guys! 





































(Here's a photo of my home away from home.)


----------



## Shotta (May 1, 2013)

awesome !! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## saintanger (May 1, 2013)

love the beardies and frilly pic.


----------



## ericrs (May 1, 2013)

what kind of racing you doing at the moment? i assume tha is a trailer your in. judging by the tiedown rails on the floor and the k&n air filter foam in a can .


----------



## bohdi13 (May 1, 2013)

awesome boas and euromastyx (not sure if right spelling)


----------



## JM1982 (May 1, 2013)

Love the boas, thx for sharing!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 1, 2013)

@Ericrs - Yes, you're correct that photo is inside the semi and the form of racing is Motocross but we're currently in the Supercross season.


----------



## beardedman (May 13, 2013)

NOOOOOO WAY U HAVE UROMASTYX AND CRESTIES if someone offered me either of those i would buy them i dont care if there exotic they are my dream reptile


----------



## sharky (May 13, 2013)

Oooh! Love the iggies ^.^ Super jealous mate  Enjoy the new species you can get over there! So much variety


----------



## Ambush (May 13, 2013)

Take a look at Reptile Island in Cali. Had some great varieties. Nice Pics. I miss California.


----------

